# What are you selling/buying at the Midlands Expo 9th August?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I know the website has a list of names up, but I thought it could be useful if sellers started posting lists/pics with prices of some of the livestock they will have available on the day. It may help tempt people from further afield to attend, so increasing sales and profits, as well as allowing buyers to possibly put down deposits or make reservations on some of the nicer animals.

It may also help pospective buyers to make contact with the appropriate sellers if they can post a 'shopping list' of things they may be looking out for.

To start off - my shopping list will mainly include:

- Tremper albino and jungle leos, hatchlings and adults
- Striped corns, hatchlings and adults.
- An adult female royal
- A male frilled dragon (for a friend)
- An '09 male albino boa if the bank balance allows it
- Dwarf burm male - again dependant on finances

If there are any sellers who may be able to help me out with any of the above please drop me a PM. : victory:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Good idea

We should have some trempers het for eclipse leo's, no idea on prices, they are still eggs atm! lol


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll be there selling Heating equipment - ceramic heat bulbs, kits, ceramic bulb holders etc I may have a few Boas if I have any left (see pics in photo section : victory


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

jungleboy said:


> I'll be there selling Heating equipment - ceramic heat bulbs, kits, ceramic bulb holders etc I may have a few Boas if I have any left (see pics in photo section : victory


Great I will want some ceramics!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

crazeemaz said:


> Great I will want some ceramics!


 No probs we do a range of sizes 40w upto 250w in various types of bulb, all at reasonable prices to.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

may have a boa or two on my table:whistling2:
regards gaz


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Im personally after some ackies but will definitely be getting ceramics.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I have no idea, just gonna see what takes my fancie  But deffo looking for my first phib!

Me and 2 mates from college are gonna make a day of it. Both also rep fans


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> I have no idea, just gonna see what takes my fancie  But deffo looking for my first phib!
> 
> Me and 2 mates from college are gonna make a day of it. Both also rep fans


Sounds excellent, got some awesome phib breeders there.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

interested in decor (im mad on it and happen to buy it even if its not needed)
and might be getting some african fat tails.. any morph (cheap white socks i would cry) and would want females


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

lil05 said:


> interested in decor (im mad on it and happen to buy it even if its not needed)


I do this too! I love designing vivs and tend to buy any cheap vivs I see and just set them up :s


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yep we'll be there with plenty of phibs hopefully.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> I do this too! I love designing vivs and tend to buy any cheap vivs I see and just set them up :s


 yeah just decided get a new viv for my aft and want to do a theme .. cant wait to do it (if my mum says i can)


----------



## rich_ (Apr 30, 2009)

will anyone have any 
sunglow leos available?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Plenty of leo breeders attending so i reckon you'll be able to pick a few up.


----------



## rich_ (Apr 30, 2009)

hope so :2thumb:

joined the facebook event thing today.
nice one for arranging all this.
looks like its going to be a good day! :no1:


----------



## scottyboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hopefully there will be some baby corn snakes bcuz im after 1 around August


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

We'll be selling a load of amphibs check out Home - Exotics and Tropics thats if we have any left!


----------



## Dragonette (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone selling kings and milks?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

scottyboy said:


> Hopefully there will be some baby corn snakes bcuz im after 1 around August


That wont be a problem, pick a colour and im pretty you'll be able to get one you want.



> Anyone selling kings and milks?


Definitely be some there, quite a few breeders bringing along few different milk and king species and possibly some hybrids too.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Any chance of getting a list of breeders and what they will be bringing along, even if they dont have a website on your site?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We'll be there with a variety of Amphibians, not sure exactly what species yet as it's still early in the season.
We'll also have misting systems, natural decor, livefood cultures and a few other bits.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

pollywog said:


> We'll be there with a variety of Amphibians, not sure exactly what species yet as it's still early in the season.
> We'll also have misting systems, natural decor, livefood cultures and a few other bits.


I'm hoping to give you lots of money


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Kenorsanc said:


> Any chance of getting a list of breeders and what they will be bringing along, even if they dont have a website on your site?


Breeders list is being updated, shall be more complete soon. Cant put specifics as all depends what hatches/is ready for the show. Are you after anything specific?

Pollywog - do you think you'll have any pacmans?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

jamesthornton said:


> I'm hoping to give you lots of money


Glad to hear it :2thumb:


Zak said:


> Pollywog - do you think you'll have any pacmans?


I'm working on them at the moment :whistling2:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Zak said:


> Breeders list is being updated, shall be more complete soon. Cant put specifics as all depends what hatches/is ready for the show. Are you after anything specific?
> 
> Pollywog - do you think you'll have any pacmans?


Just wondering if there will be any corn breeders there as theres only one listed on your site!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pollywog said:


> We'll be there with a variety of Amphibians, not sure exactly what species yet as it's still early in the season.
> We'll also have misting systems, natural decor, livefood cultures and a few other bits.


Hey andy any chance your going to have any mossies rady by then, and will you have any reed frogs in??

Jay


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> Hey andy any chance your going to have any mossies rady by then, and will you have any reed frogs in??
> 
> Jay


Next batch of Mossy Frogs will be ready by end of this month. Not had any Reeds spawn yet this year but there's still time.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pollywog said:


> Next batch of Mossy Frogs will be ready by end of this month. Not had any Reeds spawn yet this year but there's still time.


What are you going to be selling the mossy frogs for this year, as they keep going down in price (i've been watching your site since you first had them hehe). You did have a really good care sheet for the mossy's as well, i used to have a copy of it but it's gone walk about, any chance you could Pm me another copy?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Kenorsanc said:


> Just wondering if there will be any corn breeders there as theres only one listed on your site!


Been a slight problem with their bookings, Cornmorphs is rectifying it but trust me there'll be plenty of corns. That website list is no where near complete and will be updated soon.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Zak I made a thread of the poster in this same forum.

Tell me what you think - if you wanna go with the other guy thats cool mate


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> What are you going to be selling the mossy frogs for this year, as they keep going down in price (i've been watching your site since you first had them hehe). You did have a really good care sheet for the mossy's as well, i used to have a copy of it but it's gone walk about, any chance you could Pm me another copy?


This batch will be £55 same as the last. I'll get a caresheet up on my site in the next week or 2.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Are they the Vietnamese Mossy Frogs? They look so cool. Do you think they'd be ok for first frog?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

jamesthornton said:


> Are they the Vietnamese Mossy Frogs? They look so cool. Do you think they'd be ok for first frog?


Yes Theloderma corticale, I've found them to be very hardy and undemanding (unlike what I had previously read) so should make a fine first frog.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome, I look forward to your caresheet, I may try get some.


----------



## Cherry.Chops (Oct 8, 2008)

Im hoping to get a blood /borneo python! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Got breeders there and their stock looks amazing!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Zak said:


> Been a slight problem with their bookings, Cornmorphs is rectifying it but trust me there'll be plenty of corns. That website list is no where near complete and will be updated soon.


 we'll be there mate, no worries. just need to confirm the right amount of tables.. one isnt going to be enough lol


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha i hope your going to have quite a few.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Zak said:


> Haha i hope your going to have quite a few.


 lol.. i would think we'll need 3,maybe 4


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

thank you for our table confirmation, see you soon


----------

